# Sensores para detectar peso



## Vecto (Jul 24, 2014)

Estoy desarrollando un trabajo para detectar el peso de la comida en un horno de microondas, y el reto es poder colocar sensores de peso sin que se vean afectados por las microondas.
La pregunta seria si alguien se ha enfrentado a colocar dispositivos electrónicos en un ambiente de microondas, porque también se requiere de colocar sensores de temperatura para monitorear la temperatura al interior del microondas.

Saludos ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 24, 2014)

Los sensores de peso podrian ir por debajo del recinto sintonizado (debajo del piso de chapa) , ya fuera de las microondas


----------



## papirrin (Jul 24, 2014)

idea.....


haces una bascula pesando todo el microondas y despues pones la tara XD

no necesitarias hacer ninguna modificacion.


compras una bascula,pones encima el micro y listo-

si no funciona una bascula comprada dificilmente prodras mejorar el circuito.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 24, 2014)

Eso o cuatro basculitas en las cuatro patas


----------



## papirrin (Jul 24, 2014)

Ohhh cierto.... compras una de estas 






nada mas te fijas que tenga tara, y pones un sensor en cada pata XD


----------



## dearlana (Jul 24, 2014)

Lo que le metas dentro al microondas para pesar, debe estar blindado metálicamente si no quieres ver tu circuito trasformado en fuegos artificiales.

Así y todo: Trasformarás las dimensiones de la cavidad resonante.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Hay unas balanzas comerciales para poco peso que son totalmente de plástico. Hasta el muelle flexor es de plástico.

También puedes hacer una balanza toda con plástico. De contrapeso;  en la que el contrapeso sea también de plástico.

( Y digo yo que si no sería más fácil pesar la comida antes de meterla en el microondas).

(A menos que quieras determinar como se va trasformando el peso de la comida a lo largo del paso del tiempo que está dentro del microondas).


----------



## papirrin (Jul 24, 2014)

pero en un micro no se puede meter cosas metalicas.


----------



## opamp (Jul 24, 2014)

Puedes medir el amperaje del motorcito gira platos.


----------



## papirrin (Jul 24, 2014)

> Puedes medir el amperaje del motorcito gira platos.



a mi me parece que no funcionaria, porque por lo menos el mio al girar hace tirones, o sea que no es constante.


----------



## opamp (Jul 24, 2014)

Creo que Ud calienta la olla entera Papirrin. Si funciona a tirones puedes medir los impulsos.


----------



## papirrin (Jul 24, 2014)

XD si se pueden medir ya supera mis limites de conocimiento la verdad, es que no me imagino ni poquito como, a menos que usar microcontroladores y sensores de posicionamiento o algo asi no?


----------

